# Insurance for seminars?



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

My wife and I are trying to put together a little seminar at her school  We are running into a problem with the insurance though.  The company that covers the gymnastics school we operate out of so far is being insistent that everyone who participates have the regular one year coverage.  The cost of that, which is $35 (very good rate for a whole year I think) would make the seminar prohibitively expensive.  Any of you who have run seminars before have any ideas how to get more affordable "one shot" coverage?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2006)

I hosted big seminars at hotels which had insurance coverage.

For smaller seminars we are covered by our insurance Co. 
We also  have students from outside our school sign waivers.
Our existing students waivers already include seminars and tournaments as well as normal classes.

Can you look around and find other spaces that you can use that already have insurance?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> My wife and I are trying to put together a little seminar at her school We are running into a problem with the insurance though. The company that covers the gymnastics school we operate out of so far is being insistent that everyone who participates have the regular one year coverage. The cost of that, which is $35 (very good rate for a whole year I think) would make the seminar prohibitively expensive. Any of you who have run seminars before have any ideas how to get more affordable "one shot" coverage?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 
There are insurance company that provide insurance for special events like 5.00 a person look up on google under martial art event insurance and that will direct to several companys.
Hope that will help
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.  Going to look into the event insurance if it doesn't pan out with the gymnastics school insurance.

Thanks again,

JeffJ


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> My wife and I are trying to put together a little seminar at her school We are running into a problem with the insurance though. The company that covers the gymnastics school we operate out of so far is being insistent that everyone who participates have the regular one year coverage. The cost of that, which is $35 (very good rate for a whole year I think) would make the seminar prohibitively expensive. Any of you who have run seminars before have any ideas how to get more affordable "one shot" coverage?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 
Your insurance coverage is only $35 a year? Am I reading this right? If so, which company? I am curious to know what they would cover for such a low cost...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking at it again, It's actually $30 dollars a year per student.  I think the big difference is it's for a gymnastics school, not martial arts.  They do cover us though.  The gymnastics is a lot more dangerous than training in the MA, so I was surprised as well when I found out the cost.  I'll get the name of the company for you very soon Tulisan.  

JeffJ


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

Generally you get insurance for your school that gives you the right to take it with you wherever you go - and then attach the particular place that you go to as a rider.

You are covered for liability while teaching and the physical plant (e.g. the gymnastics school) is covered if someone slips and falls on the stairs going to the seminar, etc.

At least, that's how my policy works.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Aug 4, 2006)

I would recommend speaking to Don Baldwin at www.karateinsurance.com
His websights list insurance for tournaments and I cannot see why it would include seminars...

I have been doing business through Don for 5 years and have been veery happy with his consistent level of good service.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> I would recommend speaking to Don Baldwin at www.karateinsurance.com
> His websights list insurance for tournaments and I cannot see why it would include seminars...
> 
> I have been doing business through Don for 5 years and have been veery happy with his consistent level of good service.


 
My broker as well.  Haven't had any problems with seminars, either. Thumbs up.

Best,

Steve


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, we don't have specific insurance.  We have my wifes students become members of the gymnastics school ($30 a year), and that covers us.  

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> I would recommend speaking to Don Baldwin at www.karateinsurance.com
> His websights list insurance for tournaments and I cannot see why it would include seminars...
> 
> I have been doing business through Don for 5 years and have been veery happy with his consistent level of good service.



My experience with Don has been very good as well.


----------

